# FNH 5.7x28mm



## dumptruck09 (Feb 12, 2011)

hey iv been hearing a lot of talk on the 5.7x28mm or the Five-Seven "cop killer' as iv heard it named more often. if anyone who has owned or fired one can give me some input. iv found all the tech info on the round i care to read. as fare as distance and accuracy its the best around. but what paper targets cant tell is how well it will stand up against flesh and bone. i want to know if the gun was used as a concealed carry weapon and used on a person will it take him out in the first shot?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Any time the term "Cop Killer" is used, you can be fairly sure that it's the Anti-gunners up to their games again. They must demonize something. Right now extended Hi-cap mags are on the hit list. 
The FN is a pretty nice piece. Think of it as a very expensive .22 and you're close. I wouldn't consider it a good concealed carry gun, it's pretty large. While it is a lethal caliber (as are most) I wouldn't consider it a reliable one shot stopper. While the numbers look decent on paper, bullet mass matters. A 9 mm or larger would probably be a more practical choice.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

dumptruck09 i want to know if the gun was used as a concealed carry weapon and used on a person will it take him out in the first shot?[/QUOTE said:


> Depends as always on what that shot hits. To stop a human being requires that you hit something that causes massive bleeding and eventual loss of consciousness, or, if you hit the central nervous system, such as the spine or certain parts of the brain, or, breaking the bones of the pelvis will put them down, but not always out. I personally believe that "energy transfer" leads to mental and physical trauma which may also stop an individual. That is the realm of the "Bigger is better" bullet theory. Our American Civil War showed quite clearly that a .69 caliber lead ball striking central mass could actually lift a guy off his feet! As for the "cop killer" FN, I think it is the ability to place a large number of rounds on target quickly (no recoil and good penetration), thus causing multiple injuries that would be hard to ignore. One round I think would have to be well placed, just as with any other caliber. That said, if I had to chose between an upper arm shot from the little FN bullet or from a 454 Casull, well, you get the picture. i think there are better choices for CCW.
> JMHO,
> Eli :smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot. I think the FN is a military round with some armor defeating qualities, thus endangering an officer who is wearing body armor.
eli


----------

